# Speedloaders for my S&W 442



## bn_bnntt (May 8, 2011)

I tried searching on here and couldn't find much. I have a .38 5-shot J frame. Never used a speedloader before but they seem essential for a revolver. Can anybody make any recommendations? Is HKS the only name in the game? Any info I get will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

bn_bnntt said:


> I tried searching on here and couldn't find much. I have a .38 5-shot J frame. Never used a speedloader before but they seem essential for a revolver. Can anybody make any recommendations? Is HKS the only name in the game? Any info I get will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


This compares the Bianchi speedstrip, the HKS speedloader, and the Safariland speedloader. With pictures.
Revolver Speed Loaders - 1

I have the speedstrip. When my J-frame was my hiking and CCW gun, I carried the speedstrip in my jean's watchpocket.
I don't like the HKS. You rotate the knurled knob to lock the cartridges. And, the opposite direction to release.
Unless you are using the thing ALL the time, you are likely to forget which direction unlocks it. Trial and error will do it.

The Safariland "looks" better. You push the whole loader toward the cylinder to unlock the cartridges.
But, I haven't tried one. I may get one for my "bigger" hiking revolver. And I've gone to a 9mm semi-auto subcompact for CCW.


----------



## bn_bnntt (May 8, 2011)

I'm liking the Safariland. Think I'm gonna give them a try. Thank you very much.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean has trouble pushing the Safariland reloader hard enough to get it to dump its cartridges.
The jury's still out, but I believe that she'll finally prefer the HKS system of turning a knob.

She uses a speed-strip when she carries her snubbie in her Smartcarry, since it takes up less room.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I prefer the HKS. I don't carry my ammunition in them, however. I even use one for my current carry gun, a Ruger .44 Special Blackhawk.

I don't keep my carry gun loaded when not being caried, but clear it when removing it. I place my cartridges in the speedloader. So, I get plenty of practice loading and dumping the cartridges. And, a full speedloader is a good second check that I have indeed emptied my gun.

Maybe sounds goofy, but works for me.

Bob Wright


----------



## hartford71 (Apr 29, 2010)

*.38 Speedloader*



bn_bnntt said:


> I tried searching on here and couldn't find much. I have a .38 5-shot J frame. Never used a speedloader before but they seem essential for a revolver. Can anybody make any recommendations? Is HKS the only name in the game? Any info I get will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Here's my personal recommendation! 5 Star Firearms :smt1099 100% American Made!
here's the website: 
5 Star Firearms | Speed Loaders | Range Blocks | Leather Pouches | 100% American Made


----------

